# Need Help With Drawing



## coen (Apr 14, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a drawing of a *forward and reverse single phase motor* please, I need it for my phase test at my trade training center next week, our trainer gave a drawing but I think it's incorrect. I would appreciate it if someone could help me please!


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

can you post your drawing?


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Most 1ph motors you basically reverse the start windings. Leads T5 & T8 Best way though is look on the nameplate. If you're teacher gave you the drawing and (s)he's not right then there ya go.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you asking about how to provide wiring to a single-phase motor to be able to switch CW/CCW rotation?


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

coen said:


> Can anyone help me with a drawing of a *forward and reverse single phase motor* please, I need it for my phase test at my trade training center next week, our trainer gave a drawing but I think it's incorrect. I would appreciate it if someone could help me please!


Best wishes on your test.

I have relied on the diagrams provided in many equipment vendors catalogs, usually provided free of cost by your local electrical supplier. Those folks do not bite and are quite helpful.

You will pick up a wealth of _accurate _information just by perusing a vendor's catalog.

Work'in For That Free Tee . . .


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Would we get honorable mention on the exam?


----------

